# Smoke deployed by #Berkeley police. This crowd is 90% white.



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

http://rt.com/usa/212219-berkeley-protest-clashes-teargas/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I gotta tell ya. If I were a cop and was subjected to continuous chanting of moronic mantras, protesters would be clubbed like baby seals until I got some peace and quiet.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

I say drop cue balls from helicopters on the violent ones till they leave.

Or this


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

So what is the proper way to bring about a reduction in police violence?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Diver said:


> So what is the proper way to bring about a reduction in police violence?


Stop robbing stores, pointing guns at police in parks, stop resisting arrest.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Idea. As police, refuse to regulate the crowds. Let them rampage, especially city hall where those in charge are. Now lets watch and see what is said and ordered for the police rules of engagement. If it works this may be the new ballot box. Sort of like the French revolution.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Go after Internal Affairs with a lawyer if you have been wronged by a cop. These wannabe protesters are mislead. Don't like being slammed to the ground? Don't resist. If you are wrongly arrested then sue. Too fat to resist? Then don't resist.

Use the system to remove dirty cops. The protests do nothing positive.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Side eject manure spreader would disperse the crowd.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Little punk thugs needed a Father to have whipped their butts years ago.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

alterego said:


> Stop robbing stores, pointing guns at police in parks, stop resisting arrest.


You mean like Akai Gurley or the guy the Saratoga Springs cop decided to slap around?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> You mean like Akai Gurley or the guy the Saratoga Springs cop decided to slap around?


What's your point? Hundreds of thousands of arrests per year (or more) and a very very small percentage killed by police, most deemed justified shootings? 
The vast majority of the thugs that end up dead most likely did something really stupid. Don't be stupid when a Policeman points a gun at you when you are doing something to most likely justify the LEO to be there in the first place.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Side eject manure spreader would disperse the crowd.


I have one of. These it is the next size bigger than the one in the video.. when the moisture content is correct it will throw shit about 250 feet with hurricane force.

great idea bude.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks like a lot of what we call '*******' here in Texas.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> Looks like a lot of what we call '*******' here in Texas.


Reminds me of the cute kid in the "Sparkling Wiggles" video. An oldie but a goodie;


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

It's true! The inmates really are taking over the asylum! The cops need to call a massive sickout. The rest of us (armed) stand back and watch the results: loads of screaming lefties.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What's your point? Hundreds of thousands of arrests per year (or more) and a very very small percentage killed by police, most deemed justified shootings?
> The vast majority of the thugs that end up dead most likely did something really stupid. Don't be stupid when a Policeman points a gun at you when you are doing something to most likely justify the LEO to be there in the first place.


Since no one bothers to keep statistics on police homicides how do you get that it is a small percentage of anything? Do you even know how many police homicides there are? The fact that they are deemed "justifiable" by the cops themselves doesn't make them okay.

Akai Gurley was not being arrested and had no idea a gun was even pointed his way. That case is the one that is going to blow up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> Since no one bothers to keep statistics on police homicides how do you get that it is a small percentage of anything? Do you even know how many police homicides there are? The fact that they are deemed "justifiable" by the cops themselves doesn't make them okay.
> 
> Akai Gurley was not being arrested and had no idea a gun was even pointed his way. That case is the one that is going to blow up.


CDC and FBI both report on this. The number is so small, statistically it is irrelevant. Maybe 31 Black Men age 15-65 killed by Police per 1 million arrests.

Haven't heard much about Akai Gurley but I'm sure the homey was in the wrong place at the wrong time. Use your head people. Use your head.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These are the old recycled Occupy dicks..


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> CDC and FBI both report on this. The number is so small, statistically it is irrelevant. Maybe 31 Black Men age 15-65 killed by Police per 1 million arrests.
> 
> Haven't heard much about Akai Gurley but I'm sure the homey was in the wrong place at the wrong time. Use your head people. Use your head.


Akai Gurley is the guy who stepped into a stairwell and was immediately shot by a cop. The cops are calling it an "accidental discharge" and admit Akai Gurley did nothing wrong.

I really don't think in a thread about a white group protesting police brutality, the percentage of black men getting shot is the appropriate statistic. As for the FBI stats, only 750 out of 17,000 police departments report and the largest group of victims within that sample of police homicides are actually the mentally ill. Blacks are the second largest group.

I think we are hitting a point where many people are starting to question police tactics, whether it is the death of someone who should have been arrested, the death of an innocent bystander, or the acquisition of an MRAP to be used against civilians.

There has been a law on the books for 20 years requiring the Justice Dept. to collect statistics on police homicides and police brutality, but it has never been done in a comprehensive matter. All the stats the FBI have are voluntary reporting only, and they are not even close to complete.

One thing I would like to see done as a result of recent events is to actually comply with the law requiring the Justice Department to collect those statistics.

If you want a sense of this just Google "police homicide statistics".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver,
You bring up good points, there are so many laws on the books that are not enforced and the DOJ is as guilty as anyone. 
Stay safe


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Diver,
> You bring up good points, there are so many laws on the books that are not enforced and the DOJ is as guilty as anyone.
> Stay safe


Thanks. I do think that some good will come out of all these events. Police body cameras are a good idea. Actually collecting real statistics is another. Business as usual is going to change, hopefully for the better.


----------

